# 40th Ann Arbor Show will be a full blown 2 day show!



## pkleppert (Apr 29, 2019)

This year's Saturday set-up was necessary to see how much interest there was from Vendors to spend a few bucks to be in on Saturday.

Absolutely overwhelming response.       So the 40th anniversary Show will be the first official 2 day show.    We've booked the dates.

Annie and I and our team of volunteers would like to thanks everyone for supporting this year's show in spite of the snow forecast which never happened.

Yes it rained Saturday night till 6am Sunday morning, then the sun came out and quickly went to almost 60 degrees. Awesome!

Annie would like to thanks everyone for their "Happy Birthday" wishes and the pecan Kringle from the guys from Wisconsin was fabulous!

So mark your calendars for APRIL 25, &26, 2020

Paul & Annie


----------



## junkman 59 (Apr 29, 2019)

thanks again for running a fantastic show


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 29, 2019)

Will try for that next year .It is just hard to do back to backs on the same week


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## bashton (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks Paul and Annie! Always a highlight of my year and congrats on another truly outstanding event.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 29, 2019)

Will it be open to the public for both days


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 29, 2019)

Really miss this show.  Racing always gets in the way, but maybe next year I can work things out to get back.  You all do such an awesome job that I feel bad not being able to support it that last several years.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm there!!!


----------



## jchicago (Apr 29, 2019)

Sunday and Monday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2019)

Saturday and Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 29, 2019)

Rusthound said:


> Will it be open to the public for both days



That's the plan


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2019)

jchicago said:


> Sunday and Monday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OH NO!! Thanks for catching my mistake.  It's Saturday April 25, and Sunday April 26, 2020


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



April 25,&26.  Thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2019)

MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.
WISHED I WAS THERE AGAIN!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 30, 2019)

Paul, BIG thanks again to you, Annie and the crew for once again, putting on a spectacular show!
Looking forward to TWO days of fun in 2020!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for running a great event Paul! And please thank Annie and the other workers. Your event is by far the best show and swap in the hobby!


----------



## TieDye (May 1, 2019)

We thank you Paul and Annie for all your hard work.
Deb


----------



## KevinM (May 4, 2019)

Sorry the boys from Texas didn't make it to help set up this year.


----------



## pkleppert (May 22, 2019)

Rusthound said:


> Will it be open to the public for both days



Absolutely!


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2019)

Thanks, I think I'll actually make it this time around.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks, I think I'll actually make it this time around.




That would be great!


----------

